# Samsung 960 evo m.2 oder Samsung 850 Sata SSD?



## Synner (19. Juli 2017)

moin moin,

Ich würde gerne wissen ob es vor oder nachteile gibt zwischen den beiden festplatten.

samsung evo 960 m.2 pcie 3.0 x16
samsung evo 850 sata

preislich sind die beiden ja fast gleich. mir macht es nichts aus paar Euros mehr auszugeben für mehr leistung.

mein plan ist es zwei mal die M.2 zu kaufen, eins für windows, treiber und eins für spiele. Weil die M.2 schneller ist und ich Ladezeiten reduzieren will so wie den windows start usw.

PS. gibt es nachteile bei der 960 M.2?
oder ist die insgesamt besser als die 850 evo Sata.

Danke


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Juli 2017)

Schau dir das Video an, mußt dafür nicht mal englisch können. Eine M.2 SSD bringt so gut wie nichts.
HDD Vs. SSD Vs. NVMe M.2 - Does a NVMe Drive Help Boot Times? - YouTube

kopierst du halt oft große Daten hin und her sind 2 M.2 SSD schon toll.


----------



## Synner (19. Juli 2017)

vielen Dank.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Juli 2017)

Synner schrieb:


> vielen Dank.


Kein Problem.
Mich würde mal interessieren warum man beim Booten, Spiele laden keinen Vorteil mit den M.2 hat.
Ich kenne das noch mit Festplatten. Da merkte man schon wenn man eine schnellere hatte. 
Was bremst die M.2 so aus? 
Vielleicht weiß es ja hier einer und erklärt es mir/uns.


----------



## amdahl (19. Juli 2017)

Zwei kleine SSDs zu kaufen ist nur in den seltensten Fällen zweckmäßig.
In allen anderen Fällen -so wie du es beschreibst auch in deinem- hat man nur Vorteile wenn man stattdesen eine große SSD nimmt. Bei m.2-SSDs die per PCIe angebunden werden gilt das ganz besonders.


----------



## Synner (19. Juli 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Zwei kleine SSDs zu kaufen ist nur in den seltensten Fällen zweckmäßig.
> In allen anderen Fällen -so wie du es beschreibst auch in deinem- hat man nur Vorteile wenn man stattdesen eine große SSD nimmt. Bei m.2-SSDs die per PCIe angebunden werden gilt das ganz besonders.



ich dachte wenn windows und spiele auf der selben ssd laufen gibt es probleme sprich, laggs und input laggs etc, hab es damals hier und da gehört


----------



## amdahl (19. Juli 2017)

Das galt früher mal für HDDs. SSDs, erst recht NVMe-SSDs wie die 960 Evo haben damit kein Problem.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Juli 2017)

Synner schrieb:


> ich dachte wenn windows und spiele auf der selben ssd laufen gibt es probleme sprich, laggs und input laggs etc, *hab es damals hier und da gehört*



WO?

Die Zugriffszeiten moderner SSDs - egal ob SATA oder m.2 - sind so gering das es egal ist was zeitgleich darauf zugreift.
Wenn dann limitiert eher die CPU oder die Schnittstelle.
Aber selbst SATA6GB/s reicht für lagfreies Spielen & Windows-Zugriffe auch auf längere Sicht aus.

Die Performance von SSDS kommt zum überwiegenden Teil von den schnellen Zugriffszeiten und weniger von der Übertragungsrate.
Deswegen ist im "realen" Betrieb der Unterschied zwischen SATA und m.2 auch vollkommen vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Synner (19. Juli 2017)

, sry war doppelt abgeschickt.


----------



## Synner (19. Juli 2017)

also gibt es keinen  vorteil wenn ich zwei ssds benutze? 1x os 1x games? dann also lieber nur eine größere für os und spiele. right?

PS. gehört habe ich es vor ca 2jahren in einem ts von overclockern (MehlstaubTheCat) der war hier im Forum wurde aber gebannt. der hat mir geholfen nen pc zusammen zu stellen, der sagte halt das es sonnst input lags geben würde und ich deshalb beides trennen muss.

hier hatte er die 4k geknackt. (ich dachte halt das er ahnung hat weil er oft den anschein machte)
MehlstaubtheCat hat rockstable mit seinen Beiträgen die 4k geknackt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mein Windows und die Spiele und Downloads auf separaten Laufwerken.
Der Vorteil. Wenn man Windows mal neu installieren muß hat man kaum Daten zu sichern.
Nur Windows neu auf C. Und gut ist. Spiele von z.b. werden dann auch nicht neu runtergeladen. Einfach Steam neu installieren den Pfad zu den Spielen angeben und gut ist.
Samsung 830pro 256 Gb für Windows
Samsung 830pro 1 TB und Samsung 960 EVO 1TB für Spiele.
Und der Rest ist noch auf einer HDD.


----------



## amdahl (19. Juli 2017)

Gleiches erreicht man mit einer Partitionierung 

Große SSDs haben verglichen mit kleineren
+höhere Schreib- und Leseraten
+höhere Lebensdauer
+geringerer Preis/GB
+besonders bei SSDs wichtig die per PCIe-Lanes angebunden werden: Verbrauchen weniger Slots und Leitungen

Hat denn dein Board überhaupt zwei voll angebundene m.2 Steckplätze die kein Lane-Sharing verursachen? Sonst ist die Diskussion ohnehin hinfällig.


----------



## Synner (19. Juli 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Gleiches erreicht man mit einer Partitionierung
> 
> Große SSDs haben verglichen mit kleineren
> +höhere Schreib- und Leseraten
> ...



Msi z370 Gaming Pro Carbon. 
der sollte zwei M.2 Pcie 3.0 x16 fahren können.
jetzt ist die frage. 1x 500gb M.2 oder 2x 250gb M.2


----------



## amdahl (19. Juli 2017)

Ich habe meine Argumente ausgeschöpft.
Wenn das immer noch die Frage ist kann ich dir nicht helfen.
Möchtest du lieber auf jemanden hören der dir vor 2 Jahren was auf einem TS geflüstert hat un der hier gesperrt ist? Oder lieber darauf was alle schreiben die hier nicht gesperrt sind?


----------



## EntelligenteEnte (19. Juli 2017)

Denkst du denn, dass jeweils 250 GB reichen? Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung, die allerdings auf meinem eigenen und nicht auf deinem Nutzungsverhalten basiert, weiß ich, dass 250 GB für Spiele sehr schnell ausgeschöpft werden können. Die Platte randvoll zu schreiben ist wegen eventueller Updates mit zusätzlichem Speicherbedarf auch nicht besonders sinnvoll, weswegen ich zur 500 GB Version raten würde, da du dann noch einen Slot für ein mögliches Upgrade frei hast.

Oder du nimmst gleich eine 2,5"-SSD.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. Juli 2017)

Also ich würde einen m.2 mit 250GB fürs Windows nehmen und eine große (vllt 500GB) Sata SSD für die Spiele.

So ähnlich praktiziere ich das auch (habe sogar ebenfalls das Gaming Pro Carbon), du kannst beide m.2 Slots als PCIe nutzen, den zweiten aber nur mit PCIe 2.0 x2 (oder x4, grade unsicher). Dann ist der unterste PCIe Slot aber deaktiviert.
Wenn du den zweiten m.2 Slot aber mit Sata nutzt, kannst du den Sata Anschluss SATA3 nicht mehr nutzen.
(Dafür habe ich grade sogar extra das Handbuch rausgekramt  )

Hin oder her, irgendwas wird immer deaktiviert.
Zur Zeit nutze ich meine "alte" Sata SSD für Rainbow Six und ETS2, grade bei ETS machts schon was aus im Vergleich zur HDD, bei Rainbow bringt es finde ich nichts, weil du meist eh jemanden im Team hast, der eine langsame Platte hat. Selbes Spiel in Multiplayer Shootern wie Battlefield. BF4/1 habe ich auf einer 7200 RPM HDD installiert, da bin ich auch nie der letzte, also machts eigentlich kaum etwas aus.


----------



## Synner (19. Juli 2017)

ok wenn ich also eine 250gb m.2 nehme und eine sata ssd xxxgb. dann laufen aber beide x16 right? dann würde ich es so machen wie ihr gesagt habt 1x 250 m.2 1x 500gb sata ssd


----------



## EntelligenteEnte (19. Juli 2017)

x16 bezieht sich auf 16 PCIe-Lanes. Da SATA genau 0 PCIe-Lanes verwendet und M.2-Slots bis zu 4 PCIe-Lanes zur Verfügung stehen, ergibt die Aussage, dass deine SSDs 16 PCIe-Lanes nutzen würden, keinen Sinn.

Außerdem solltest du bedenken, dass M.2 ein Formfaktor ist, der sowohl mit SATA als auch mit PCIe angebunden werden kann. Deine zweite Aussage ist daher nicht eindeutig, da du für deine "500 gb sata ssd" nicht das Format (M.2 oder 2.5'') und für die "250 m.2" SSD nicht den Anschluss (PCIe oder SATA) angegeben hast.

Ich würde mich daher dem User amdahl anschließen und dir eine einzige 2.5''-SSD empfehlen, die du dann beliebig partitionieren kannst.


----------



## XT1024 (19. Juli 2017)

Synner schrieb:


> preislich sind die beiden ja fast gleich.


40% teurer bei gleicher Kapazität ist _fast gleich_?



Synner schrieb:


> mir macht es nichts aus paar Euros mehr auszugeben für mehr leistung.


Und für mehr Platz?



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren warum man beim Booten, Spiele laden keinen Vorteil mit den M.2 hat.


Schau beim Laden mal im ResMon o. ä. nach, mit welchen Geschwindigkeiten so gelesen wird.
Ich hatte das mal bei dem ewig lange ladenden BF4 beobachtet. Wenn die Geschwindigkeit zuweilen deutlich unter der möglichen 4K-Leistung (unter den 500 MB/s seq. sowieso) liegt, limitiert vmtl. nicht die SSD.



Synner schrieb:


> ich dachte wenn windows und spiele auf der selben ssd laufen gibt es probleme sprich, laggs und input laggs etc, hab es damals hier und da gehört


Quatsch³! Was soll dann bei einer HDD passieren? Die sind lahm, ja, und trotzdem nutzbar.
Ich habe auch häufig gelesen, dass man auf SSDs keine Daten schreiben soll. 



Synner schrieb:


> also gibt es keinen  vorteil wenn ich zwei ssds benutze? 1x os 1x games?


Vorteile außer dass es teurer ist, mehr Anschlüsse belegt und in 3-5 Jahren nervt weil man ja auch einfach eine größere hätte kaufen können?
Was macht ihr denn immer auf die "OS-SSD" und wie groß soll die sein? 32 GB? 



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Der Vorteil. Wenn man Windows mal neu installieren muß hat man kaum Daten zu sichern.


Da hilft diese neue Erfindung. 



amdahl schrieb:


> Gleiches erreicht man mit einer Partitionierung


Ich finde die 256 GB "System" SSDs ja überaus amüsant. Was machen _die_ wohl mit den restlichen 220 GB? 



Synner schrieb:


> jetzt ist die frage. 1x 500gb M.2 oder 2x 250gb M.2


Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wie man überhaupt auf diese Frage kommen kann.
Zwei sind teurer, was alleine schon ausreichen müsste, belegen mehr Anschlüsse, erzeugen irgendwann unnötigen Datensalat weil eine voll wird und bringen nur Spaß bei Kopien von einer auf die andere SSD.

Produktvergleich Samsung SSD 850 EVO 1TB, SATA (MZ-75E1T0B), Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB, SATA, Samsung SSD 960 EVO 500GB, Samsung SSD 960 EVO 250GB, SanDisk Ultra II 960GB | Geizhals Deutschland
Meine Wahl, die ich einfahc mal hinzugefügt habe, wäre klar.

2*250 GB zum Preis von fast 960 - da muss man die "Geschwindigkeit" schon mögen.




Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Also ich würde einen m.2 mit 250GB fürs Windows nehmen


Ah, da ist so jemand. Was machst du denn mit den 250 GB?
System 20 GB?
Unvermeidbare Nutzerdaten meinetwegen 10-20 GB?
Programme 5-20 GB?



Synner schrieb:


> ok wenn ich also eine 250gb m.2 nehme und eine sata ssd xxxgb


Für den einen, besonders schnellen Systemstart? Praxisbenchmarks lassen sich ja finden.
Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, würde ich nicht weiter nachdenken aber wenn jemand schon über winzige 250 GB nachdenkt, ist das offenbar nicht der Fall.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. Juli 2017)

@XT1024:
Ich habe bis vor kurzem eine 120GB SSD fürs System gehabt, da war noch Platz drauf (~30GB).
Auf meiner 250er Samsung Evo (960 Evo m.2) habe ich atm noch spannende 125GB frei... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



A) ich wollte gerne eine m.2 NVME SSD haben (von brauchen rede ich grundsätzlich nicht; braucht man eine 1080Ti? Nein. Wollte ich Sie? Ja!)
B) Was ist besser als viel Speicher? -> Richtig, mehr Speicher!
C) Du siehst anhand meiner anderen Platten, ICH brauche viel Speicher!
D) Cinema4D, Adobe Creative Cloud, Office 2016, das zieht schon einiges an Speicher
E) Eine m.2 gibt es nicht mit 120GB
F) bietet eine große SSD bekanntlich eine deutliche bessere Performance
G) sind 120GB SSDs schon lange nicht mehr P/L-Konkurrenzfähig


Such dir die Argumente aus, die deiner Meinung nach für eine 250GB SSD als Systemplatte sprechen. 

Zum Thema Nutzerdaten: Was sollen die auf der SSD? Der ganze Klönschnack geht auf ne Datenplatte.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Juli 2017)

> Schau beim Laden mal im ResMon o. ä. nach, mit welchen Geschwindigkeiten so gelesen wird.
> Ich hatte das mal bei dem ewig lange ladenden BF4 beobachtet. Wenn die Geschwindigkeit zuweilen deutlich unter der möglichen 4K-Leistung (unter den 500 MB/s seq. sowieso) liegt, limitiert vmtl. nicht die SSD.


Aber die CPU ist ja auch beim Spiele/Spielstand laden nie ausgelastet. Also kann das auch nicht das Problem sein. Sind die Spiele einfach zu schlecht optimiert das die nicht mit vernünftiger Geschwindigkeit laden können?



> Da hilft diese neue Erfindung.


Hmm ich finde mein System besser. Meine erste SSD war die Samsung 830pro mit 256 GB, da lohnt es sich doch gar nicht partitionen anzulegen. 
Jetzt ist Windows, Treiber und Programme wie Browser usw. auf der Samsung. Und meine Spiele sind inzwischen auf 2 je 1 TB SSD, eine wurde zu klein, so kam vor 2 Wochen die Samsung 960 Evo rein. Obwohl ich weis das die in meinen PC Nutzungsbereich eigentlich keinen Sinn macht. Aber ich wollte halt auch mal so ein Ding haben 
Und alles was gesichert werden muß, ist noch auf einer Western Digital Velociraptor. 
So fahre ich schon seit Jahren und habe seit dem keinen Datenverlust mehr.


----------



## Synner (19. Juli 2017)

shit happens!! ihr seid echt die besten  erstmal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten, so und jetzt hab ich's
ich nehme 1x Samsung evo 960 M.2 NVMe 500GB.
und wenn ich später mal mehr platz brauche kaufe ich mir eine zweite. (ich habe immer ca 150gb frei gehabt nach meinen Favorite Spielen und Windows.)

wie Mr_T0astbr0t schon sagte, braucht man sie "Nein", aber man will sie trotzdem haben.. hehe, irgendwo sind wir doch alle süchtig nach das "Beste"

Frage: wenn ich später eine zweite M.2 NVMe dazu hole, würde sie dann auch mit PCIE 3.0 x4 Laufen, so wie eine einzelne 960 evo NVMe M.2? 

Mainboard: Msi z270 Gaming Pro Carbon.
Auf den Erweiterungsslot Daten steht:
3x PCIe 3.0 x16 (1x x16, 1x x8, 1x x4), 3x PCIe 3.0 x1, 2x M.2/​M-Key (PCIe 3.0 x4/​SATA, 22110/​2280/​2260/​2242 + 2280/​2260/​2242)


----------



## XT1024 (19. Juli 2017)

Ich schreibe mal rot dazwischen.


Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> A) ich wollte gerne eine m.2 NVME SSD haben (von brauchen rede ich grundsätzlich nicht; braucht man eine 1080Ti? Nein. Wollte ich Sie? Ja!)
> Haben wollen muss (und kann) man nicht erklären aber das hat mit der Größe nichts zu tun, es hätten ja auch 500 GB oder 1 TB sein können.
> B) Was ist besser als viel Speicher? -> Richtig, mehr Speicher!
> 500 ist mehr als 250.
> ...







Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Zum Thema Nutzerdaten: Was sollen die auf der SSD? Der ganze Klönschnack geht auf ne Datenplatte.


Wozu daran herumbasteln? Wenn die Programme das Zeug in c:\users\* ablegen wollen, sollen sie es halt machen denn es ist ja genug Platz auf der 250 GB. 




Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Aber die CPU ist ja auch beim Spiele/Spielstand laden nie ausgelastet. Also kann das auch nicht das Problem sein. Sind die Spiele einfach zu schlecht optimiert das die nicht mit vernünftiger Geschwindigkeit laden können?


CPU-Last hatte ich mir nicht angesehen, jedenfalls war scheinbar nicht die SSD die Bremse.



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Meine erste SSD war die Samsung 830pro mit 256 GB, da lohnt es sich doch gar nicht partitionen anzulegen.


Richtig aber das wird ja wohl heute nicht der Grund *für* den Kauf von zwei 250 GB sein, oder?


Edit:
Ah, der Kuchen ist also gegessen und zum Glück ist es keine mit 250 GB.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Juli 2017)

Ohne Gewähr.
Ich glaube schon das auch die 2. M.2 voll angebunden wird. Und dann auch die gleiche Leistung haben sollte. Wie genau nun die Lane Verteilung von dem Board ist weis ich nicht. Ein Blick in die Anleitung sollte da helfen. 
Oder du kaufst dir z.b. das da
Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter fur M.2 NGFF PCIe SSD, M-Key mit Passivkuhler 53223
und nutzt die M.2 dann im PCIe Slot. Du wirst doch noch 2 Slots sicher frei haben, oder nutzt du 4 fach SLI 

Zu XT1024
Die CPU auslastung sehe ich immer auf dem Display der Logitech G19, und bei keinem Spiel das geladen wird ist die dauerhaft auf 100%. Also ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen das die CPU die SSD ausbremst. Aber in dem Punkt bin ich auch absolut kein Experte. Darum habe ich ja auch mal hier so gefragt. Vielleicht kennt sich da ja einer richtig aus. 

Und jain. Als System"platte" würde ich schon wieder eine 256 GB SSD/M.2 kaufen wenn die Samsung 830pro mal den Geist aufgibt. Warum eine 512 oder größer kaufen wenn da nur Windows, Treiber, Programme wie z.b. Afterburner drauf ist?
Aber als Spiele Speicherort nur noch 1 TB oder mehr. Die 2 GB Samsungs waren mir dann aber zu teuer. Daher halt eine zweite 1 TB. Sollte erst mal wieder reichen. Aber ich musste wegen Forza 7 das 100 GB brauchen wird, schon mal vorsorgen.


----------



## Synner (19. Juli 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ohne Gewähr.
> Ich glaube schon das auch die 2. M.2 voll angebunden wird. Und dann auch die gleiche Leistung haben sollte. Wie genau nun die Lane Verteilung von dem Board ist weis ich nicht. Ein Blick in die Anleitung sollte da helfen.
> Oder du kaufst dir z.b. das da
> Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter fur M.2 NGFF PCIe SSD, M-Key mit Passivkuhler 53223
> und nutzt die M.2 dann im PCIe Slot. Du wirst doch noch 2 Slots sicher frei haben, oder nutzt du 4 fach SLI



Perfekt, nee ich nutze kein SLI 
werde es dann so machen fals die zweite dann nicht mit x4 läuft. Danköö


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Juli 2017)

Die PCIe Steckkarten gibt es auch mit Beleuchtung. Wers braucht. Aber Blinkende PC sind ja in 
Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryoM.2 evo PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter fur M.2 NGFF PCIe SSD, M-Key mit Passivkuhler 53246

und wem die dann immer noch nicht kühl genug sind, sogar mit Wakü Block
Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter fur M.2 NGFF PCIe SSD, M-Key mit Wasserkuhler 53224


----------



## Synner (19. Juli 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Die PCIe Steckkarten gibt es auch mit Beleuchtung. Wers braucht. Aber Blinkende PC sind ja in
> Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryoM.2 evo PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter fur M.2 NGFF PCIe SSD, M-Key mit Passivkuhler 53246
> 
> und wem die dann immer noch nicht kühl genug sind, sogar mit Wakü Block
> Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter fur M.2 NGFF PCIe SSD, M-Key mit Wasserkuhler 53224



krass was es alles so gibt. ich denke mal so gegen weihnachten werde ich mit bisschen sachen zusammen stellen um im richtung Case Tuning zu gehen und wasserkühlung, könnte dann nochmal hilfe und rat gebrauchen.  hab echt bock auf sowas aber noch keinen plan was wie wo


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. Juli 2017)

Auch mal in rot...



XT1024 schrieb:


> Haben wollen muss (und kann) man nicht erklären aber das hat mit der Größe nichts zu tun, es hätten ja auch 500 GB oder 1 TB sein können.
> gut, gebe ich dir Recht!
> 
> 500 ist mehr als 250.
> ...


----------

